# Amplificador 350W a partir de 10 o 15hz



## awa (Dic 6, 2008)

Estuve viendo añgunos en al foro pero no se a partir de que rango trabajan,
El melody de 400W no me da el transformador para entregar 12A por rama.
y el Amplificador de 350 W rms de zeuspower este es a partir de 15hz, creo que este es el que mas me conviene hata ahora.
El tema es que es para un Bajo electrico y me gustaria armar algo que sea mas orientado a eso.

Vi que unos mosfet 2sk134 que son especificos para bajas frecuencias , y eso me gusto pero no encuentro un circuito para eso.
Algo asi es lo que me gustaria algo orientado a los bajos.

Desde ya muchas gracias por sus respuestas... SAlu2


----------



## awa (Dic 8, 2008)

Hola people cuales de todos los amplificadores que estan an el foro trabaja en un rango de frecuencia a partir de los 10 o 15Hz.
Gracias


----------



## manutek (Dic 8, 2008)

se que el integrado LM12 de national,lo podes aser trabajar asta con continua pero ,que sentido tiene?se puede percibir que esta en el aire esa freq?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 8, 2008)

awa dijo:
			
		

> Hola people cuales de todos los amplificador que estan an el foro trabaja en un rango de frecuencia a partir de los 10 o 15Hz.
> Gracias


Llegar a esa frecuencia no tendría mayor inconveniente con un amplificador transistorizado.
Pero.......
¿ Con que parlante piensas reproducir esa señal ?


----------



## gaston sj (Dic 9, 2008)

que pregunta fogo!

es casi directamente derrochar potencia hacer funcionar un amplificador a esas frecuencias ...

y eso que no hablo del pobre parlante que soporte eso .. y mas en un bajo que a veses llegan a esas frecuencias y por un tiempo indeterminado.. con un descuido de que quede vibrando la cuerda mas gruesa lo va a estar dando masa al parlante o algun acople..de cuando se deja el bajo muy serca del parlante,.pufff a esas frecuencias es muy facil romper un parlante ..


----------



## awa (Dic 9, 2008)

Venga... que no le voy a poner musica a los elefantes.
Lo que me intereza realmente es asegurar la mejor respuesta con menor distorcion en bajas frecuancias, definitivamente formule mal la pregunta, al menos capte la atensión de las sabios.:=)
Lm12 en principio me gusto ya que la mejor respuesta la da a bajas freq pero me es imposible conseguir y es caro, ademas da 200w con 2 integrados al limite de su capacidad.

En fin cual de todos los amplificadores que hay por aqui en el foro pensais que se desenvuelve mejor en bajas freq. 

Los altavoces de 15hz me gustan, pero son muy caros y llevan una potencia acojonante, y
no quiero repruducir una freq de 10hz, el humano supuestamente escucha a partir de los 16Hz.

Muchas gracias por responder...
Salu2


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 9, 2008)

La gran mayoría de los amplificador responden en forma mas o menos plana desde 20 Hz a 20KHz, esto es con una tolerancia +-1 db (Generalmente pero no siempre)
Ampliando la tolerancia a +-3db se puede considerar que una buena parte de los amplificador llegan en su rango inferior a 10 Hz.
Por supuesto hablamos de amplificador de cierta calidad

Por otro lado, la caída de presión sonora de la salida de la inmensa mayoría de los parlantes es muy superior a la caída que pudiera tener el amplificador.

Resumen:
Es mucho mas preocupante la respuesta del gabinete (Caja + parlante) que la del amplificador.

Si estas buscando un amplificador para tu bajo eléctrico mira los esquemas que hay en el foro, fíjate cual te gusta, comenta cual es y te puedo dar una idea sobre su respuesta a la frecuencia.


----------



## awa (Dic 9, 2008)

Amplificador de 350 W rms 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-350-w-rms-7574/

Amplificador de 200w amplificadorable a 400w https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-200w-ampliable-400w-3234/

estos son de los que mas claro me quedaron pero no se si estare errando en la eleccion soy simplemente un aficionado, tambien vi un gallien keugler de bajo pero me es complicado conseguir esas partes ademas de 350 o 400 para poner una pantalla con 2 x 12" 100w o 4X12" 100w mas adelante, no se si es mojor que sea de mosfet o transistores, venga que por eso es mi duda basica mente
Gracias..


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 9, 2008)

Es superior este, incluso entre los datos figura la respuesta a la frecuencia 15 Hz (-1db)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-350-w-rms-7574/


----------



## awa (Dic 11, 2008)

Gracias por la recomendacion, ahora  para ilustrarme un poco me podrias decir que diferencia hay entre uno con mosfets y otro con transistores, es en precio , calidad o en gustos de cada uno...?

Nuevamente gracias fogonazo y salu2.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 11, 2008)

Es mas elaborado, tiene las 2 primeras etapas trabajando en diferenciales y alimentadas con fuentes de corriente constante.


----------



## Maná 87 (Dic 11, 2008)

hola awa, bueno con respecto a tu duda con las diferencias entre MOSFET y BJT (transistores bipolares) ambos son transistores la diferencia es su tecnologia de fabricacion, los MOSFET son mucho mas caros que los BJT ademas por experiencia los MOSFET son muy viables para audio por ej en un amplificador con BJT arriba de los 100W RMS siempre tenes que colocar un transistor para regular la corriente de reposo para eliminar la distorcion del cruce por cero y evitar que se te quemen los finales por el efecto del aumento de la IC por exeso de temp, los bipolares son muy suceptibles a la temp no se estabilizan facilmente sin un generoso disipador encambio con MOSFET se puede obiar el circuito de estabilizacion con transistor reemplazandolo con 2 diodos en serie o con un simple preset si queres una regulacion exacta de la I de vacio y te digo que tengo una potencia MOSFET de 170WRMS  a la que le carge un  2 selenium de 12 pulg de 200WRMS en 4ohm y a max pot durante 2Hs llego a una temp de 86.3ºC y no subio de ese punto, pero lo bueno es que la distorcion no aumento los armonicos impares no hicieron presencia, ademas de que no poseia refrijeracion forzada y el disipador era muy justo, ya que yo no hago trabajar a ningun amplificador a mas de 70ºC siempre recurro a la refrijeracion forzada (cooler). La misma prueba se lo hice a una potencia con bjt sin acoplar el transistor que estabiliza la IC con respecto a la temperatura al disipador de los finales y no duro ni 20min que llego a los 125ºC y bueno ya sabras que sacrifique esos BJT je, otra ventaja es que son muchisimo mas faciles de exitar los MOSFET que los bipolares. La cicuiteria siempre es mas "pesada" cuando se trata de BJT pero la ventaja de estos es su precio, y con respecto a tu interes en la respuesta en frecuencias bajas te digo que ambas tecnologias (MOSFET Y BJT) responden muy bien, los mosfet de la prueba fueron los IRFP240 y su pareja IRFP9240  y los BJT que sacrifique fueron los MJ15015 y 15016 los mosfet no eran especificos para audio pero respondieron excelente, encambio los BJT el fabricante los recomienda para audio de alta potencia, bueno ya sacaras tu propias cinclusiones, espero haberte sido de ayuda y agradesco a los miembros del foro por ser tan serviciales cuando les pedi su ayuda.. bueno quiza el amigo fogonazo pueda ampliar aun mas tus conocimientos,, suerte en tu proyecto.

saludos

Emmanuel 

Jujuy - Argentina


----------



## manutek (Dic 11, 2008)

Awa solo a modo de información.

Te comento un método algo loco pero funciona de primera, si tu idea es que se “oigan” sonidos de muy baja freq.(según nuestra sensibilidad) existe un método , que muy superficialmente te cuento:
A una señal que tiene un contenido de freq. Bajas que Se aproximan a 15hz se la procesa para sacarle los armónicos a la señal de 15hz (4 si mal recuerdo) y luego se recorta toda la señal con un pasa altos (en este caso fc.15hz) ; luego del filtrado de la señal se le suman los cuatro armónicos amplificados. Que se logra con esto?

El cerebro humano tiende a recomponer estímulos que no están completos , en este caso escucha los cuatro armónicos pero interpreta la señal de 15hz. Siendo que no esta!
En el sound forge ace algún tiempo existía el plug in de este efecto se llamaba maxbass maximiser 

Saludos desde Quilmes manutek.


----------



## awa (Dic 12, 2008)

Gracias Maná87 por la explicación tan entendible y comentar tus experiencias me quedo todo mucho mas claro...

Interesante el comentario Manutek, con metodo los bajos deben sonar muy bien...

Salu2 y gracias...


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Dic 12, 2008)

Estimado Fogonazo, viendo tu recomendación, queria preguntarte 2 cosas sobre ese proyecto en particular, primero crees que este proyecto d 200W sirve como equipo Hi-fi y tambien para amplificar instrumentos musicales tales como guitarra o bajo, y lo ultimo aqui en mi pais es dificil conseguir esos disipadores, pueden hacerse con un buen corte grueso de aluminio tan solo? gracias como siempre por tus aportes


----------

